#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [影片] 為了啤酒..這樣對豹

## 快樂狼人

只是豹也太乖了巴= =正常給人伸手進去應該很痛苦才對阿

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eLq0dTdrFA[/youtube]

----------


## MINE

那是山果露
只是汽水而已哦

---
廣告嘛~
不要太認真XD

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

這樣能不能算虐待動物阿XD，另外光是騎腳踏車速度居然能追上豹這一點就很神奇了@@

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

囧..感絕第一次看到這麼猛的廣告+ +

回樓上..電腦合成的巴

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

一輛保時捷才追到一匹獵豹！單憑他一輛單車！
不過這廣告的電腦特技效果還是蠻厲害的！
還有！獵豹的食道有那麼寬可以讓人手放進去嗎？

----------


## 鵺影

神速腳踏車...
乖乖被伸入喉嚨的豹...
排列成字的花紋...

嗯...廣告嘛~什麼都有可能~XD

----------


## 幻影紅虎

這隻豹仔也蠻可憐的
明明在大草原跑得很起勁
但是後面來了越野賽車
這隻豹仔跑了跑突然被抓住
從他的口中拿出一杯啤酒
它想:我是大草原的自動販賣機嗎?
沒給錢也想要飲料
下次我發大雷蜓把你們當午餐\r
別了別了
反正是脾酒廣告何必認真....

----------

